

A Gumballer Goes Down - jonah
http://www.thesmokingtire.com/2012/a-gumballer-goes-down/

======
skrebbel
Ok guys, stop it already:

> _I know he’s a genius but the border between cocky and stupid is often paper
> thin._

Kimble is no genius, he's just very, very greedy and has less ethics than most
of us. He's completely succeeded in convincing people that he has, say, hacker
skills, which he doesn't.

Unless, of course, you think that convincing authorities all over the world
that your a dangerous hacker, is genius.

------
jonah
The scenes of him in the TV3 clip are interesting insights into his
personality.

------
joshu
Gumball 3000 is in the US this year. I wonder if it's fun to watch it go by.

~~~
e28eta
I went years ago to watch it start in SF, and it was very cool. Most of the
cars were out on display, and the drivers floated around.

Got to take pics with Tony Hawk and Jesse James, see other famous people, and
chat with some regular folks too.

They did a parade lap down Lombard St with the mayor, and then started the
rally. This of course included a Lamborghini being pulled over for a burnout,
and a (ticket or warning) being given 10 ft from the start with a crowd of
people watching/jeering.

Good times for a high school kid who hadn't seen most of those cars in persn
yet.

------
hendrix
Jabba the Hut just got arrested.

